# Professional violin teacher available



## Suresh sir

Hello, I'm a professional violin teacher teaching indian classical music on violin. I also give private home tutions on individual basis. I had my advance training from an internationally acclaimed violin maestro Prof.T.N.Krishnan sir at NCPA(mumbai). I have been training students from the age group of 4-55yrs old. People who are genuinely interested may contact me on +919869986499/9833760951 or mail me on [email protected] or pls do visit my website http://violinsureshpadmanabhan.blogspot.com for further details. Thank you!


----------



## Nicola

Next time I'm in Mumbai I'll look you up if I have time. Good luck with it in the meanwhile.


----------

